# Using Pool Filtration Sand for a Planted Tank



## Tshaw

Hello,

I'm planning on using Pool Filtration Sand for the substrate in my planted tank. Does anyone have any experience using Pool Filtration Sand and is it good for plants and safe for fish? 

Also, I've read it has no nutrients for plants so would Seachem Flourish Tabs help with that issue?

Thanks.


----------



## liquid_krystale

That's right. Pool filter sand is basically inert and you would need to add nutrients via root tabs and/or dose the water depending on what plants you're wanting to grow.

You may find that some plants will not root as well or grow as nicely with sand substrate. I currently have a tank with pool sand substrate and don't grow any rooted plants. ADA is fantastic though, and you can probably find some for a good price here.


----------



## discuspaul

Works like a charm - been using it for years in all my tanks. Easy to keep clean and generally grows many plants quite well using root tab ferts.


----------



## Chibishrimp

I'm planning on a new planted tank and was thinking of using ~1" dirt capped with ~1.25" pool filter sand in addition to root tabs. In this kind of set up, would I be able to do a dwarf hairgrass carpet?


----------



## discuspaul

Yes, that may work ok, but you might not like the overall look of the substrate when some dirt gets mixed in with the sand, and chances are good that it will.


----------



## Daryl

When planting in sand I find it's key to allow the plants time to take root before adding any fish... Once the roots are established the plants do great - but it can be hard to plant plants initially...
What's weird is that once your plants start propagating (like valisnaria) the roots of the new plants seem to bury themselves eagerly into the sand and the new plants never get knocked loose...


----------



## TomC

Corys love this sand. They will take it in their mouth, sift it for food, and expel it through their gills.


----------

